# Grexploitation [D&D v.3.5 + house rules]



## dither (Aug 29, 2008)

It is a bright morning in Thracia, and the sun has just risen, but the people are already awake and working. In the lands beyond the city of Media, the farmers have already been awake for hours, tending their fields and livestock. Within the sixty-foot tall stone walls of the city itself, many citizens have only just begun their day. 

Gladiators in the pits are sparring in preparation for the days' games, athletes are warming up and oiling themselves for running and wrestling and boxing, bakers are placing freshly-baked bread out for early-morning customers, and merchants are setting up their stalls in the bazaar. Courtesans and street-walkers alike are bathing after a hard night's work.

In the university, students and teachers alike are yawning and trying to focus on their early-morning lectures. Similarly, members of the local assembly are yawning and trying to focus on the voting issues at hand, while others are discussing rumors, recent news and the state of the city's affairs. The assorted shrines and temples, like the farmers, began the day early with votive gifts and daily rituals that must be performed to appease the gods.

At the gates to the city, many, many people are gathering. Temporary camps have been made for all of displaced peoples who wish to seek refuge within the city. Entrance into the city is only allowed to those who have the support of a local establishment and many of the infirm are forced to remain outside and seek charity from healthier, good-natured souls.

The gates open, and representatives from several of the shrines and temples emerge, including priests and caretakers of the temples of Apollo, Aphrodite, and Kore. The Apollonian priest appears to be looking for talented poets and musicians, and the priestess of Kore seems to be taking in orphaned children. The priestess of Aphrodite looks to be looking solely for attractive young men and women.

Representatives from various guilds and other organizations gradually appear, including a gruff-looking man representing the coliseum, and another man of similar stature representing the warriors' guild. All in all, there are nearly two dozen different temples and guilds represented, and soon, there are refugees flocking to each one of them, seeking their patronage, and entrance into the bustling, living city within the walls.


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 29, 2008)

_Giesel waits in line to speak with the priest of apollo. while she waits, she strums her bow and fidgets. She is anxious to get inside the city and it shows clearly on her face and by her manneriss. While she strums her bow and listens to the sound the taut string makes, she hums a song she remembers her mother singing. She never learned the words, she thinks. but maybe it's just her memory. anyway, she knows that the god Apollo is a is a god of archery, and hopes that she can demonstrate her skill with a bow to get his help in to the city.

She wonders what he will say when she reached the front of the line._


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2008)

_Quite some time passes. Giesel sees quite a few people go to each one of the priests or the guild members. Some people are directed towards one of the other patrons. Some look they are able to give good news, and the refugees are overjoyed. Others, however, receive a sad face and shaking head to indicate that, no, they won't be supported by the guild they chose.

Giesel gets the idea that many of these people may have tried many times, unsuccessfully, to enter the city with these patrons. It is a wonder that any people enter at all, even with the many different patrons to choose from.

Finally, it is Giesel's turn, and she stands before a simply-attired human man with slightly rumpled clothes and a beardless face._

*PRIEST OF APOLLO*
Good day to you, young lady. I am called Diapedes and I am the representative for the temple of Apollo. What can I do for you on this fine and wonderful day?

_Diapedes's eyes seem to follow Giesel's fingers as she strums the bow. He seems to be calculating something, and he has an intense look on his face._

That is a beautiful bow. May I ask how you got it?


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 30, 2008)

*Giesel*
Disapedes, sir, I would like to enter the city and I seek your temple as a patron. This bow belonged to a dear friend of mine who died not to long ago. She was a very good friend of mine and I intended to leave the bow with her body to for her to take into the afterlife, but she gave it to me before ehs died and asked me to take special care of it.

Do you like to see how it does? I can demonstrate my skill with a bow in exchange for your support and to enter the city.


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2008)

yamaneka said:


> Do you like to see how it does? I can demonstrate my skill with a bow in exchange for your support and to enter the city.


*DIAPEDES*
Unfortunately, I cannot grant patronage for a matter as simple as performing well with the bow. While archery is a fine art like poetry, dance, song, or other type of music, I am not authorized to grant our temple's support unless you can demonstrate other useful talents.

I'll make a deal with you, however, if you like. Demonstrate to me first that you have unsurpassed skill with the bow, and I will offer you a token of upon the completion of a separate, more dangerous task. Normally, I wouldn't even consider asking something like this of someone, but an accomplished archer ought to have less difficulty than another type of fighter.

What do you say to that?


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 30, 2008)

*Giesel*
I will accpet your challenge, Diapedes!

_Giesel nocks and arrow in preparation._

What target will you like me to hit?


((I forgot to buy arrows. Is that a problem, or can I just add them to my chara sheet?))


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2008)

yamaneka said:


> I will accpet your challenge, Diapedes!
> 
> What target will you like me to hit?


*DIAPEDES*
I would like for you to hit those three targets over there. (_Diapedes points to several targets on a faraway tree._) THis probably shouldn't surprise you, but we have actually had a number of people ask if they can demonstrate their prowess with the bow and arrow in order to earn the patronage of the temple of Apollo. Thus, we have set up these targets for just such a challenger.


((Each target has an AC of 9 to hit, but the AC is higher for better parts of the target. The next smaller part of the target has an AC 11, and the best part has an AC 15. The better you hit it, the more impressed Diapedes will be.))

((BTW, I'm exhausted, I'm logging off for the night. You can either reply tonight or tomorrow, I don't care.))


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 30, 2008)

((i guess far away means that i don't get my point blank shot. maybe i shoul dhave take weapon ffoces instaed. I guess he is not impressed.))

target 1
9+4=13
target 2
3+4=7
target 3
5+4=9


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2008)

((All the targets are at least 50 feet away.))

_Despite your misgivings, Diamedes actually seems quite impressed._

*DIAPEDES*
Now, now, you've done a fine job! Though, nothing a little practice wouldn't hurt, wouldn't you say? To be honest, most of the people we get through here who say they can shoot a bow couldn't hit even one target, so the fact that you hit two makes you rather talented. And you hit at least one of those targets remarkably well, at that.

I think I have just the task for you. Our temple is entertaining a few assemblymen this evening, and our stores of meat are low. Normally, we would simply purchase more, or offer what we have received as donations instead, but perhaps you could scare up some game for our table?


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 30, 2008)

_Gielse nods her head to the priest._

*Giesel*
Thank you very much for this opperunity to demonstate my skills. You won't regret it! Now to find something worth eating around here...

((I guess I'm rolling survival here to find something. sweet ... i got 2 17s in a row. not bad for untrained, eh? I also have track fdeat if that's required.))

_Giesel heads off into the woods to begin hunting to see if she can find anything worth eating to impress the priest. She thinks to herself that anything that must be worth eating can't be that much harder to kill than a couple human warriors....but animals can be so different then men. But much more predictable, she thinks._

untrained survival
17+2=19
17+2=19


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2008)

_After scrounging around in the woods for a while, you find that the outskirts nearest the city have been pretty well picked over insofar as game is concerned. After a couple hours of searching (1d4+1 = 2 hours) you find some animal tracks that look promising.

In one direction, you see tracks belonging to a few badgers; you've likely wandered into their feeding grounds, and their burrow is likely nearby.

You also find signs of a fight between a young bear and a wild boar. The skirmish seems to have been several days ago, and it looks like the cub lost. You find its rotting carcass several hundred feet from the site of the battle, and you find a trail of blood left from the boar, as well.

The young bear doesn't have any salvageable meat, but the boar may still be alive, and weakened enough to make it easier for you to take on by yourself.

The choice is yours, whether you wish to pursue the badgers, the boar, or keep looking for other game._


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 30, 2008)

_Giesel cuts off the clwas and teeth of the bear and saves them to make a necklace later. She gags a little seeing the maggoots crawling through the dead bear and is sure to whipe off her dagger when she's done. It's not like mother nature was going to use those teeth or claws for anything, right? and the maggots can enjoy the flesh. blegh

She decided to head after the boar. since she felt bad about doing so poorly in archery no matter how impressed the priest was she felt like she needed to make up for it. she knew if she brought home a fat boar then she would defiitely get the temples respect!_

((Uhh... so I'm gonna roll initiaitve now and see what happens when i use spot and listen.......too))

spot
15+6=21
listen
9+6=15

initiative
13+7=20


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2008)

((lol, okay, you can use those when you catch up to the boar.))

_You can easily follow the trail of the boar, and after only 20 minutes of tracking it, you spot it. It has several large claw and bite marks on it, presumably from the fight with the bear. Here, the foliage is fairly thick, impeding travel, so you feel that you would be safe from it charging you, but that certainly doesn't make you feel any safer should it get close enough to gore you with its tusks._

Boar's Initiative
1d20+0
19+0 = 19

((Well, you just lucked out, didn't you? You've got the surprise if you're going to attack it, and it'll be flat-footed.))


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 30, 2008)

((Crap i wish i could charge attack the stupid boar. stupid undergrowth! gahhhh!))

_This is the moment of truth for Giesel. She knows that if she can hunt this boar and take it back to the priset, will be bring her one step closer to her goal. All she need sto do now is not miss..._

Surprise round
Compostie bow
10+4=14 attack
7+0=7 damages

Round 1
ready an attack for when the boar is within 30 feet so she can get point blank shot

composite bow (plus point blank)
6+5=11 attack
2+1=3 damage

Round 2
she steps back, if possible putting some cover or concealment between her and boar ... five-foot-step-is her archer's friend!

composte bow (plus point blank)
20+5=25attack! (nat 20!!!)
17+5=confirm (damn well better confirm!)
2+1 6+1 7+1 =18 damage bitches!

Round 3-5
uh... if it's still alive, then i might be dead, lol.

otherwise, here's copy and paste from above with new rolls.....

Compostie bow 3
19+5=24 attack
6+1=7 damages

Compostie bow 4
15+5=20 attack
4+1=5 damages

Compostie bow 5
8+5=13 attack
8+1=9 damages

and when the beasties finally goes down, i make sure to put one in his eye, just to make sure he's dead.


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Rolls_ 




*Round 1*
Boar double-moves

*Round 2*
5 ft. step + attack

_Gore attack_
1d20+4
18+4 = 22

_Gore damage_
1d8+3
4+3 = 7



*Surprise Round*
The first arrow whizzes by the boar and lands next to it, startling it. Giesel hurries to nock a second arrow when the boar wheels around and glares at her, its eyes blazing with fury. 

*Round 1*
The boar moves through the undergrowth with terrifying speed, crashing through the bushes and throwing up dirt with its hooves. Giesel can see that it isn't going down without a fight, and she looses her second arrow, which veers way off its mark. All too soon, the boar is upon her, its tusks blazing.

*Round 2*
Giesel desperately tries to outmaneuver the thrashing beast, though she can feel its hot breath as it bears down on her. As the beast rears up, she plants an arrow solidly in its throat, and it expels a great gout of blood from its mouth. Its tusks tear into Giesel's flesh and now both animal and ranger are bathed in each others' blood.

*Round 3*
Still trying to out maneuver the beast's thrashing tusks and hooves, Giesel manages to put another arrow in the beast's skull, and the boar drops very suddenly dead, throwing up a cloud of dirt as its massive girth strikes the ground. Its hooves still paw at the earth for a few moments, and the creature breathes its last.

*</combat>*

*Achievements:*
* Giesel gains 300 exp
* Giesel gains 150 lbs. of boar meat


----------



## yamaneka (Sep 2, 2008)

_Giesel cuts up what she can of the boar to lighten the load as much as possible and she scures it so she can drag sit out of the wood. She is very tired by the time she get its out of the wood and she really really hopes that the dead boar doesnt attract any more predators like that bear she saw._

((EXHAUSTED OMFG SO MUCH MEAT I CANT CARRY IT ALL MUST DRAG))


----------



## dither (Sep 3, 2008)

_Giesel doesn't encounter any predators or other dangerous creatures while she drags her prize out of the forest. It takes her about an hour and a half to bring the slain boar out of the woods and to the priest, Diamedes._

*DIAMEDES*
Well, I must say I'm surprised to see you back here so soon, and what a fine specimen! I daresay I lucked out in recruiting you for this task, I think the other priests will be quite pleased with such a feast!

Our temple would be proud to sponsor a fine hunter as yourself! If you don't mind, I'm sure we will want to find another mode of transport for this boar, we don't want to just drag it through the streets, now do we?

*Achievements:*
* Giesel gains sponsorship from the Temple of Apollo
* Giesel gains 300 quest exp

((There's the other 300 exp, lol))


----------

